

Eroding Trust: How New Smart TV Lacks Privacy by Design and Transparency - btimil
https://privacyassociation.org/news/a/eroding-trust-how-new-smart-tv-lacks-privacy-by-design-and-transparency/

======
bruceb
"The company (LG) allegedly offered an opt-out of “Collection of watching
info” in its options menu, but apparently toggling the opt-out didn’t actually
do anything."

While they are fixes this it is unbelievable how reckless they are with their
dishonesty.

Also too bad as they have WebOS TVs. Long live WebOS.

